
Uber to pay $100m in settlement deal to keep drivers as independent contractors - hobolobo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/uber-to-pay-100m-in-a-settlement-deal-to-keep-drivers-as-independent-contractors-a6995776.html
======
sharemywin
I didn't think that Uber and drivers got to decide that. I thought it was up
to the IRS.

